# Want to be on TV?



## TaraTV

Want to be on TV?
Looking for participants for a TV reality show. Candidates should be originally from USA, but living in China, with strong personality and presence. 

Specifically looking for experts in: 
1) Construction
2) Prospecting
3) Fishing
4) Cobra Farming
5) Trucking
6) Diving

Thanks! TaraTV


----------



## TaraTV

My email is tharper(AT)austinstreet(DOT)co 

Thanks! Tara



TaraTV said:


> Want to be on TV?
> Looking for participants for a TV reality show. Candidates should be originally from USA, but living in China, with strong personality and presence.
> 
> Specifically looking for experts in:
> 1) Construction
> 2) Prospecting
> 3) Fishing
> 4) Cobra Farming
> 5) Trucking
> 6) Diving
> 
> Thanks! TaraTV


----------



## TaraTV

There's been a lot of views, but only one person wrote me. If you know anyone who might be interested please pass this info along! Thank you! Tara


----------

